# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  اتصال به سایت های فیلتر شده

## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

با سلام 
متاسفانه شرکت البرز برخی از سایت ها فیلتر کرده است (مثلا سایت های سیاسی)چگونه می توان از این فیلتر عبور کرد و وارد ان سایت شد.
من شنیده ام که از سایتی به نام https://www.proxy.com می توان به همه سایت وصل شد البته من این سایت رو پیدا نکردم.

----------


## مطهر

این موضوع را محرمانه نگاه دار؟؟ :lol:  :wink: 
سری به بخش ؛؛مباحثی که در هیچ تاپیکی نمی گنجه:: بزن دنبال تاپیک(موضوع)؛؛ شکستن فیلتر ؛؛ بگرد.
از لینک دادن به دلیل مسایل سیاسی معذورم

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

بابا بی خیال!!! دقیقا بگو چطوری می شه وصل شد.
بذار دوستان هم استفاده ببرن

----------


## sh

خیلی سخته در سایت www.google.com  کلمه زیر رو به فارسی تیپ کنی 

عبور از فیلتر

----------


## linux

:))
لابد یه چیزی هست که تشخیص دادند نباید به این سایت دسترسی داشته باشی دیگه!
می خواهی از همه چیز سر در بیاری که چی؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

برنامه OnSpeed رو دانلود کن (راحت با یه جستجو تو گوگل پیدا میشه). بعد از اینکه نصبش کردی یه جستجو هم برای OnSpeed Crack بکن تا کرکش رو هم پیدا کنی. این برنامه از سرور خودش برای ارسال/دریافت اطلاعات استفاده میکنه و می تونی باهاش هر سایتی رو باز کنی.

----------


## orion188

سلام
ISP مربوطه نمیتونه کلا" دسترسی به سرور مربوط به این برنامه رو هم Filter کنه؟

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

من به نرم افزارها اطمینان ندارم میشه از راه پروکسی یه راه حل ارایه کنید یا لااقل
یکی دقیقا ادرس نرم افزار را با کراکش بده
از توضیحات همه دوستان ممنون

----------


## white fox

> من به نرم افزارها اطمینان ندارم


یعنی چی؟

2.بابا شما میخوای از فیلتر رد شی تو google یه سرچ کن برای proxy کشور الجزایر و اونو باپورتی که داده در بروزرت ست کن بعدش حله


امیدوارم قوانین سایت رو زیر پا نزاشته باشم با این راهنماییم
 :evil2:   :گیج:

----------

